# Home Defense ammo



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm wondering what kind of defense ammo everyone uses for their 9mm?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I keep one magazine loaded with this http://www.hornady.com/store/Critical-Defense-newammo

I'd suggest running several rounds through your gun to make sure it handles it ok no matter what you choose.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I also use critical defense in my 9mm and 38 special


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

put me down for critical defense as well in 9mm as well. ill typically shoot them off at the range once a year and load fresh rounds.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

See what your gun likes, some can be finicky. I have Remington Golden Sabre's in one and Speer Gold dot's in another.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Speer 124gr+p Gold Dot and winchester pdx also 124+p

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Federal Premium 110 grain Hydro Shok JHP in .38 special.

Remington Golden Saber 185 grain JHP in .45 ACP +P.

Remington 2 3/4" dove and quail load in 12 gauge.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

x2 Speer Gold Dots


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Hornady Critical Defense;

Don't fool around, get the best there is.

My 2 45's & 2 38's loaded with it.

Nik,


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Winchester ranger t series, also have a few boxes of federal hydoshok, and speed gold dots running around. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

The best I have seen by far is the Speer Gold Dot 124 Grain +P load. 
Make sure your gun is reliable with whatever load you decide to try.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I've decided to give the Gold Dot 124gr +P's a shot (Nice huh?).
I'm in the Columbus area and have checked the Powder room, Black Wing, Dicks, Gander Mountain. Any idea where I might find them?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

12 gauge #4 buck, 00 buck, #4 buck, 00 buck.

9mm Critical defense for my carry gun/nightstand gun.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with Huntinbull, Ive been a police officer for 9 years and a MP in the military for 7 and get rid of the pistols for home defense cause chances are you are gonna be shooting in low light, so you wont be able to see your sights as well, and you will have probably just been woke up ..scared sh*Tless. Last but not least if you have children in your house or other loved ones...what do you think penetrates through a wall better ...
9mm or buckshot? you guessed it.. 9mm. Point and shoot...dont have to aim much!! 

Good luck men!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Handgun and simulated walls.
http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot1.htm

Shotgun and simulated walls
http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot3.htm

Home page:
http://www.theboxotruth.com/


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Best home defense gun in my professional (gunsmith) opinion is a Mossberg 500 with a pistol grip and an 18" barrel. Quick to bring up, no need to aim, less chance of bullet exiting your home and hitting a bystander.... Taurus Judge loaded with .410 buck, is also a good choice.

Concealed carry personal preference, but I would carry no smaller than 9mm.

If you're dead set (no pun intended) on the 9mm for home defense... I think you made a decent selection. I have those and Hornady Crit Def in my 9mm and my .40... just have to be careful that with the 9mm you use a lower velocity round, with a heavier grain bullet (such as your 124gr).


----------

